# Hey all



## tgfoo (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey everybody,

I figured I'd introduce myself to the forum. My name is Tim, I'm currently located near Baltimore, MD and most I'm just trying to improve my composition skills and hopefully soak up some of the useful information that you guys have to share.

Tim


----------



## Thonex (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome Tim!!!!

You'll enjoy our little corner of the universe.... but consider yourself warned... it's an addictive place :D 

Post some of your music so we can hear what kind of stuff you do.

All the best,

T


----------



## D.J. (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Tim, welcome!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 27, 2006)

Welcome to V.I. Tim - great having you here. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Chrislight (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Tim and welcome! :D We have a great community here and are glad you decided to be part of it - enjoy!


----------

